# Franklin Results



## atruckerswife (Jul 12, 2008)

Vlado just called me with the results, John and I were unable to make it this weekend with them.

Diva Q placed

1st Ribs

1st Pork

1st Brisket


GC Diva Q


Congrats Danielle and Vlado, have a drink or 2 for John and I.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 12, 2008)

Damn, that girl has got it going this year. CONGRATULATIONS Danielle, Vlado and the whole crew!!!!!!


----------



## Unity (Jul 12, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Damn, that girl has got it going this year. CONGRATULATIONS Danielle, Vlado and the whole crew!!!!!!


+1. 

--John
(Of course, we've been expecting it.   )


----------



## Griff (Jul 12, 2008)

Just one more indictment of the judges at the Canadian Open. Super Diva.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 12, 2008)

Congratulations Diva, we're all very proud of you!

It was a clean sweep by BBQ Central forum members of all the first place trophy's as Uncle Bubba took home the first first place trophy of the day in Chicken.  Congratulations Bubba!


----------



## monty3777 (Jul 12, 2008)

How many teams usually compete in Canadian BBQ comps?


----------



## Impailer (Jul 12, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> How many teams usually compete in Canadian BBQ comps?



This year at the Canadian Open and the Paris Competitions, we had 26 teams competing.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 12, 2008)

Full results:
Grand Champion: Diva Q
Reserve Champion: Double D's BBQ

Overall:
1 Diva Q
2 Double D's BBQ
3 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
4 Uncle Bubba's BBQ
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Swine Syndicate
7 Smokin in the Igloo
8 Wild Bill BBQ
9 Steeltown BBQ
10 Red Valley BBQ
11 Regal BBQ
12 Habenero Hog
13 Oasis BBQ & Catering
14 Pork Mafia


Chicken:
1 Uncle Bubba's BBQ
2 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
3 Wild Bill BBQ
4 Double D's BBQ
5 Pork Mafia
6 Smokin in the Igloo
7 Diva Q
8 Red Valley BBQ
9 Regal BBQ
10 Good Smoke BBQ
11 Swine Syndicate
12 Habenero Hog
13 Oasis BBQ & Catering
14 Steeltown BBQ


Ribs:
1 Diva Q
2 Oasis BBQ & Catering
3 Wild Bill BBQ
4 Double D's BBQ
5 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
6 Red Valley BBQ
7 Good Smoke BBQ
8 Uncle Bubba's BBQ
9 Swine Syndicate
10 Steeltown BBQ
11 Smokin in the Igloo
12 Pork Mafia
13 Habenero Hog
14 Regal BBQ


Pork:
1 Diva Q
2 Good Smoke BBQ
3 Double D's BBQ
4 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
5 Swine Syndicate
6 Uncle Bubba's BBQ
7 Steeltown BBQ
8 Regal BBQ
9 Red Valley BBQ
10 Smokin in the Igloo
11 Habenero Hog
12 Pork Mafia
13 Wild Bill BBQ
14 Oasis BBQ & Catering


Brisket:
1 Diva Q
2 Double D's BBQ
3 Uncle Bubba's BBQ
4 Smokin in the Igloo
5 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
6 Regal BBQ
7 Good Smoke BBQ
8 Steeltown BBQ
9 Habenero Hog
10 Swine Syndicate
11 Wild Bill BBQ
12 Pork Mafia
13 Red Valley BBQ
14 Oasis BBQ & Catering


Thank you for all the kind words. It was a great weekend and I really enjoyed seeing all the forum members. Congrats to all those who got calls!!! It was great to have my knife super sharpened by Rag thank you so much and Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Unity (Jul 12, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Congratulations Diva, we're all very proud of you!
> 
> It was a clean sweep by BBQ Central forum members of all the first place trophy's as Uncle Bubba took home the first first place trophy of the day in Chicken.  Congratulations Bubba!


And congratulations to you Dallas, Reserve Champion! Sweep indeed!

--John


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations Dallas on your RGC and to Kevin on his 1st in Chicken. Great showing by all BBQ Central alum.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Congratulations also to Dave and the Swine Syndicate for their call in Pork.  And a special thanks to Rag who did a totally professional knife sharpening job for all of us.  My knives have never been so sharp as they are now!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic job everyone!!!  Wow, incredible weekend!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all the board member for there many calls.  It was a great weekend and nice to see every one again. Thanks to Rag for sharping the knives and Happy Birthday...you might have one next year 
Our members took 1st in every category...with the final two going to Diva and Dallas..way to go guys


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 13, 2008)

holy shiznit!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone!!
Great job guys and girls!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, the only ting I can say is...

KARMA!!!

Once again, the BBQ Central Karma is in full effect..*ALL OF YOU ARE WELCOME!*


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, got back this morning extremely tired and generally pleased.  Would have liked more teams but we had a good time nonetheless.  Congrats to Diva on the grand.  I was telling her at the award "you got it, you got it".  She says "no way, Giggling Pigs got a lot of calls"...anyways.  We got to hear four screams anyways.  She's on a roll right to the Jack.

I have to express my thanks to her for instructing me on parsley boxes.  No, you're still not getting my chicken recipe.  :roll: 

I was happy with the 1st in chicken.  Three hour chicken prep comes though again.   Thought the ribs were outstanding but they didn't score well.

Great nighbors with Witt on one side and Rag on the other.  We had a good time.   Great seeing everyone.  Congrats to all who got calls...and there were a lot from this board.

Here are some pics including a greeting from Witt.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 13, 2008)

<embed src="http://p.webshots.com/flash/smallslideshow.swf" flashvars="playList=http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2Fmeta%2F564097735BksHAE%3Finline%3Dtrue&inlineUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fcommunity.webshots.com%2FinlinePhoto%3FalbumId%3D564097735%26src%3Ds%26referPage%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fhome-and-garden.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2F564097735BksHAE&postRollContent=http%3A%2F%2Fp.webshots.com%2Fflash%2Fws_postroll.swf&shareUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fhome-and-garden.webshots.com%2Fslideshow%2F564097735BksHAE&audio=on&audioVolume=33&autoPlay=false&transitionSpeed=5&startIndex=0&panzoom=on&deployed=true" menu="false" quality="best" width="425" height="384" name="WebshotsSlideshowPlayer" base="http%3A%2F%2Fp.webshots.com%2Fflash%2F" wmode="opaque" allowScriptAccess="always" loop="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http%3A%2F%2Fwww.macromedia.com%2Fgo%2Fgetflashplayer"></embed>

Franklin


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Bubba according to Dave you're #1 twice.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pics. Must have been a blast. (they always are) Nice pic of Dave!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 13, 2008)

GREAT WEEKEND,,,even though I had my ass handed to me in the comp.  
Congrads to Wittdog, Bubba, Dallas and Diva. 
Wittdog brought the absolute best Polish Kielbasa I ever tasted. Outta sight.!!!
Kevin brought his new Doberman pup. Usually dogs and owners are similar, but this dog has a warm friendly personality. 
 :roll:   Really nice dog.
Uncle Bubba had a friend plus two biker buddies for his team. They all slept in a small tent at the same time. I think they only had one blanket, plus someone in there was singing Broadway Show tunes. Very concerning.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2008)

YEs I must say Molly is a wonderful doberman. So not like Mr. Happypants. 

The parsley possee did an outstanding job!!! 

Great pics. Enjoyed seeing them. We have very few ill get them up tomorrow i just got home.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 14, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Congrats Danielle and Vlado, have a drink or 2 for John and I.



Was a great weekend for all.  Nice comp, great area, fantastic organizers. . . . all around a good time.  Don't know why we bothered to enter to compete, though, since Danielle was going.   :roll: Sort of like a waste of entrance money, since she's the one to beat this year. 

But in good spirit, Danielle and I and our team mates kept each other company Saturday night, while we ate the pizza that we forced her to buy since she GC'd the event, and continued with the good spirit, as she and I each sucked back our bottle of hooch on Saturday night . . .   got drunk and told lies . . .  
Some competition traditions should always be maintained . . .


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 14, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> GREAT WEEKEND,,,even though I had my ass handed to me in the comp.
> Congrads to Wittdog, Bubba, Dallas and Diva.
> Wittdog brought the absolute best Polish Kielbasa I ever tasted. Outta sight.!!!
> Kevin brought his new Doberman pup. Usually dogs and owners are similar, but this dog has a warm friendly personality.
> ...



At the beginning of this year when he asked me to start learning the words to songs from the musical OKLAHOMA, I knew it was time to move on.


----------



## Aaron1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats to everyone,very good contest with board members doing well in all catagories.
Diva is on a roll and I am sure she will do well at the Jack.
Aaron


----------



## U2CANQUE (Jul 14, 2008)

*sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep*

Well, back to the "normal" life for a couple of days, and then pack the bags for Kettering.  Was great to meet the folks from all over, and looking forward to seeing you all again.  Hopefully it will be in Cleveland in 2009.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's my pics. I planned to take a bunch, but as usual, I get the camera out at the end of the weekend a grab just a few shots.


http://usera.imagecave.com/Rag/Franklin08/


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 14, 2008)

What a nasty ride home Sunday was. We left at 10:30AM, drove through off & on storms (some at 20MPH with 4 ways on), a detour around shut down interstate, through towns with closed streets and got home at 6:30PM. All in all, a leading cause of drinking and driving. 8) 
I'm telling ya, these cookers are schit magnets.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 14, 2008)

Great comp once again, good time had by all.  See yall at hudson valley or Oink.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2008)

I just got done cutting up the briskets I didn't like for jerky....(not that nice briskets helped me this weekend)
Congrats to Good Smoke as well (I tend to forget they are members here cuz they usually just lurk 
How for is the hudson valley comp...and Brian did you see the Best of the Best comp in the Falls


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 14, 2008)

allways lurking...  Hudson Valley is between Albany and NYC, looking at 4 and a half for us, add about an hour for ya.  

Would love to do the best of best but it is the same weekend as Hudson valley


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok we are already in for the Best of the Best...I'll keep Hudson Valley in mind for next year....


----------



## BchrisL (Jul 14, 2008)

Very good nice job.


----------



## Impailer (Jul 15, 2008)

here is our pictures from Franklin....

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb27 ... =slideshow


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 15, 2008)

Now I know...Diva's using brisket from dairy cows.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 16, 2008)




----------

